# 3rd Annual The Night the Lights Came on July 3rd



## Archery Mom (Jun 15, 2010)

It's was such a success last year, let's do it again.

So everyone knows this is a shoot to raise funds for the GAT and the youth who shoot. 

The Night the Lights came on in Georgia shoot will be held July 3rd. We will be at the Earl Oneil Soccer Complex in Conyers Ga, on the very back fields.

The registration forms are up on the website, if you are planning to attend and can't mail the form, please send me a message and let me know to count you in on the fun. www.gaarchery.org

We had a blast last year, and figured out we needed to start a little earlier and have more targets. We will have 20 targets this year and hope to fill them all.. We are also starting practice at 5:00 and shootting at 6:00pm so its not so late getting everyone out. 

Calling all clubs, JOAD, 4-H, 3-D.... Show us your spirit... The club with the most archers participating will win a special prize.. you will have to be present to see what it is... 

remember, no memberships, no dress code and shoot what you bring..


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 15, 2010)

Holiday weekend wont let me come, hope it wont hurt the numbers, yall enjoy.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shooting a 900 Round late in the afternoon and under the lights has got to be fun! I know it cooler than the middle of the day!!!!  Wish it was closer.... Hope you'll have a good time....


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

12 pt archery also has an asa state qualifier that day also. so for those of you that are traveling you can shoot 3-d in the morning  then have a good lunch and then go shoot lights out that evening.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't Make it to this one family engagements...


----------



## hound dog (Jun 27, 2010)

Come out and support the kids. See yall there!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 27, 2010)

Is there anyone going to this shoot? 
I went to the first one they had and it was a blast. Hope to see some shooters make this shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 27, 2010)

too far and too much...y'all shoot 'em up..it's for a good cause


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

Well? Anyone coming?


If not I shoot alone.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

i am game if shezels game


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm calling out Kailey Johnston. I'm going to put you in your place little girl. And anyone else that want to step up to the line.


----------



## gator19 (Jun 29, 2010)

*we will be there*

Blake and I will be there to kick your hind end pound puppy


----------



## goldenarrow (Jun 29, 2010)

Hounddog, are you sure you really want to call ME out.. you willl learn that i can put you in your place right quick POUND PUPPY!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 29, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> Hounddog, are you sure you really want to call ME out.. you willl learn that i can put you in your place right quick POUND PUPPY!!!



You just remember to respect your elders.


----------



## abhunter (Jun 29, 2010)

*info*

what distances are you shooting 
40-50-60 meters . 

bowhunters forever


----------



## Archery Mom (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeoman to the end of the 10th Birthday 40-30-20 Yards
_____BOWMAN To the end of the year of 12th Birthday 40-30-20 Yards
           CUB To the end of the year of 14th Birthday 40-30-20 Yards
_____NOVICE To the end of the 18th Birthday 40-30-20 Yards
_____CADET To the end of the year of 16th Birthday 60-50-40 Yards 
______JUNIOR To the end of the year of 18th Birthday 60-50-40 Yards
______ADULT Beginning the year of 19th Birthday 60-50-40 Yards
_____HUNTER Beginning the year of 19th Birthday 50-40-30 Yards
_____BAREBOW Beginning the year of 19th Birthday 50-40-30 Yards
_____TRADITIONAL Beginning the year of 19th Birthday 50-40-30 Yards


----------



## drago (Jun 30, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm calling out Kailey Johnston. I'm going to put you in your place little girl. And anyone else that want to step up to the line.




GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!!! I'm  betting on KAILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 30, 2010)

drago said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!!! I'm  betting on KAILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks man. I see how it is. Lol


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Just want to make sure everyone knows. We will be in the back of the park this year. When you enter the soccer Complex, follow the road all the around to the very back of the park and you will see us up on the hill. There's a nice parking area there and restrooms.

See you there.
Mechell


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 1, 2010)

I am offically calling out these people:

BAD COMPANY, WATERMEDIC, LIGHTSSPEED, YOUNG GUNNA, 
RED1691, DHARDEGREE, REYLAMB, BIG JOHN, DRAGO, and especially IN THE ZONE!!!


----------



## In the zone (Jul 1, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> I am offically calling out these people:
> 
> BAD COMPANY, WATERMEDIC, LIGHTSSPEED, YOUNG GUNNA,
> RED1691, DHARDEGREE, REYLAMB, BIG JOHN, DRAGO, and especially IN THE ZONE!!!



You done called down the thunder this time little girl...  "I'm yer Huckleberry.."  Everyone else can sit back and enjoy the whoopin I'll be puttin on you!    So you may want to get off the internet, and go outside and practice up a bit (at least that is what your coach might tell you.)


----------



## badcompany (Jul 1, 2010)

Darn, been called out. Almost makes me feel special, but I know better than that. Sweatheart I would love to come play, always have tried to support you guys. I just don't see how I can this time around. I have always wished I could shoot against or with you, I might actually learn something. Maybe one of these others can give you some competition.


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 1, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> I am offically calling out these people:
> 
> BAD COMPANY, WATERMEDIC, LIGHTSSPEED, YOUNG GUNNA,
> RED1691, DHARDEGREE, REYLAMB, BIG JOHN, DRAGO, and especially IN THE ZONE!!!



what am i not good enough to be called out


----------



## hound dog (Jul 1, 2010)

GA HOYT said:


> what am i not good enough to be called out



U still shoot? LOL


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 1, 2010)

hound dog said:


> U still shoot? LOL



yes i do
and i can still beat you  JK

i will even shoot the adult distances just for you 
then we will see who shots the best when the distances are known


----------



## In the zone (Jul 2, 2010)

GA HOYT said:


> what am i not good enough to be called out



Don't worry Aaron..
You can come and take the beatdown along with Goldenarrow (KJ).  Nothin is as fun as taking out the young thundercats!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 2, 2010)

Wish we could make it Kailey. I have have little 4th celebration planned for tomorrow. You can catch me at the field shoot in Savannah next weekend though.

Chuck


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 2, 2010)

In the zone said:


> Don't worry Aaron..
> You can come and take the beatdown along with Goldenarrow (KJ).  Nothin is as fun as taking out the young thundercats!



ow i know she can woop my a** any day of the week


----------



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2010)

GA HOYT said:


> ow i know she can woop my a** any day of the week



Yep but don't worry about her. I shot one arrow this week at 60 yards and hit a 2in dot. So I put my bow up.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jul 2, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> Hounddog, are you sure you really want to call ME out.. you willl learn that i can put you in your place right quick POUND PUPPY!!!



Oh no she didn't...........


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 2, 2010)

Owh yes she did...

and Ga Hoyt.. we have to work on that mental game... till the whoopin happens, you have to believe (dream) you have a chance....

Looking forward to seeing everyone there... 

there's one i think they missed calling out.... 12point Steve... where are you... you playing this year....


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 2, 2010)

Archery Mom said:


> Owh yes she did...
> 
> and Ga Hoyt.. we have to work on that mental game... till the whoopin happens, you have to believe (dream) you have a chance....
> 
> ...



but dont forget a wise man knows his limits


----------



## drago (Jul 2, 2010)

OK THEN!!! WE are coming to shoot!!! Let the arrows fall where they may....


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know, it's not to late to come on out and shoot. You can register on site.. there's no late fees.. so if your plans change and you find yourself with a few free hours.. or if you have been called out and need to come defend yourself..or if you just want to watch In the Zone take down the KJ or KJ whip up on a Pound Puppy...come on out.. see everyone there..


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like to call out 589!! aint heard from you all year long...

you talk allot of smack so i am gunna put you in your place this weekend..

Or are you too chicken to show up??? hmmmm?? we will see..

I also want to call out JOHN CANNON!!


----------



## drago (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't say i could beat KJ but since she called us out I'm gonna bring my A Game!!!!! Might just have me a good night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drago (Jul 2, 2010)

HOW  bout Cain and Parkman??? Cosby, Eszra...You boys come out and play!!! Heck I'm  callin ya'll out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 2, 2010)

can we just show up and pay


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 2, 2010)

way-to-go DRAGO!! Call them all out! 

Maybe there wife's will let them come play....


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 2, 2010)

That's right.. just show up and register on site.... see you there....


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 2, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> I would like to call out 589!! aint heard from you all year long...
> 
> you talk allot of smack so i am gunna put you in your place this weekend..
> 
> ...



OH MY!!! Not 589???????

Hey Mechell, I'm gonna make it!!!! WOOHOO, thought I'd be busy with family stuff, but it worked out for me to come, bad shooting and all!!! See you then!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a address on this place?


----------



## drago (Jul 2, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Does anyone have a address on this place?



yea I need that to!!!!! Been out back practicing, heck were gonna have fun!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 2, 2010)

drago said:


> yea I need that to!!!!! Been out back practicing, heck were gonna have fun!!!!!!



I'm going to beat you like a dog.


----------



## goldenarrow (Jul 2, 2010)

2730 old covington rd.. conyers ga


----------



## drago (Jul 2, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to beat you like a dog.



We'll see!!!!!


----------



## GA HOYT (Jul 3, 2010)

ok 6 hours till scoreing starts whos ready for the epic beat down


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 3, 2010)

VENUE LOCATION: 
Earl O’Neal Soccer Complex, Conyers, GA

Take I-20 to exit 84 (Salem Road). Head north on Salem Road. Follow Salem Road until Old Covington Road.  Turn right onto Old Covington Road. Earl O’Neal Soccer Complex on the left.
For more info call, Kenny Compton 770-929-1147
Call me if you get lost 706-836-4261... looks like we may have a pretty awesome turnout... and Guess what.. we have some pretty awesome raffle prizes this year to... see you all there..


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 3, 2010)

goldenarrow said:


> I would like to call out 589!! aint heard from you all year long...



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Archery Mom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well the 3rd Annual Night the Lights Came on In Georgia is in the books now. We want to thank everyone who came out to support the event. We had a great crowd and a lot more folks than we thought. A huge thank you to all of you who pulled the Rally wagons at the end and rounded up the folks to come and shoot. There were raffle prizes and wings to be had, also for grabs was a Free or ½ price tournament fee entry for the GAA State in September.  And Just FYI.. We did add a lot of classes this year, but I always promised we would make it fun for everyone…
Compound Bowman
1st	Todd Edgar,849
2nd	Matthew Mcclashan,745
Novice Recurve
1st	Brooke Newsome, 642
Cub Recurve
1st	Shelby White, 624
Hunter
1st	Larry Hunter, 874, Mr Larry donated his 1st place fee and we gave it to a brand new archer
Barebow
1st	Allen Campbell, 792
Traditional
1st	Jake Veit
Olympic
1st	Phillip Baldowski 705-13x
2nd	Kent Compton, 705 11x
3rd 	Dakota Williams 132, Receives Mr. Larry’s free fee 
Senior Compound
1st	Leon Pittman, 871
2nd	Patrick Eischen, 862
3rd	Papa Joe baker, 842
	Roberto Pasquini, 835
Women Freestyle
1st	Lisa Brooks, 783
2nd 	Holly Edgar 775
Women Hunter
1st	Shanna Barnes, 798
2nd	Karen Dean Rago, 794
Adult Freestyle
1st	Mithcell Irvan, 895
2nd	Jim Pruitte 894
3rd 	Kailey Johnston, 887 38x
	Daniel Norton, 887 35x
Aaron Groce, 884
Mike Webb,858
Dwayne Clifton,875
Blake Cliftin,878
Chris moore,862
Jody Miller, Hound Dog,845
Duane Brooks ,867
George Ryals, 883
Jonathon Clark,879
Andy Rouse, 840
Nelson Garmon, 856
Dean Rago, 807
Todd Jones, 866
Steve Pittman, 861
David Alligood, 841


PS.. there are lots of pictures floating around.. cant wait to see where they land.. will post ours tonight when we get home.. On the road now, but heading for the DR first.. eye is not better.. darn it..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 4, 2010)

It was a blast, and I will be there next year too! I got to work on that 50 and 60 yd stuff.......regular practice at 45 yds just don't cut it for 60 arrows from the back line....lol
It was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet...


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jul 4, 2010)

Great time last night with some awesome shooters!  Thanks for a fun shoot!!


----------

